# Power Trim and new throttle ???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Things get old and wear out.
Salt water environment eats electronic switches.
Cables require regular adjustments or replacement.
If you don't know how to diagnose the problem, take it to a pro.
A malfunctioning shifter can get you hurt or worse.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

The trim switches in the throttles have to be replaced every now and then. They are out in the weather and get bumped more times than you ever could imagine. It sounds more like your cables need to be adjusted. However, like the world famous google man said above, if you don't know what you are doing, it could end up costing more down the road. Take it to a GOOD mechanic and have him/her take a look at it.


----------

